# What are your favorite mac eyeshadows?



## katruiz (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking to try new colors! What are your favorites?


----------



## 3773519 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ultimate fav is naked lunch. Quarry is another staple for me! Just love love these and would die if they weren't perm!


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 10, 2013)

Vanilla for highlight!
  	Satin Taupe and Woodwinked are great shadows, if I'm low on time I can just throw them on and they're super pretty even by themselves
  	Humid is one of my fav greens ever!
  	Hmm... what else... oh I really like Mythology too! But I know a lot of people have trouble with it.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Love star violet, goldbit, falling star, Digit and blue brown pigment!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm reviving this because I'd like to find some new ones.  In particular, any neutrals.  I think I have enough purples, greens and blues. My favorites are Vanilla, Bamboo, Somoa Silk, Deep Truth, Moon's Reflection, Parrot, Newly Minted, Fig 1, Love's Lure, Steamy, Bottle Green, Purple Haze, stars and rockets, Aquadisiac, Passionate, Meet the Fleet, Sunny Spot and Bitter in regular e/s.   In Paint Pots I like Girl Friendly (old), Let's Skate and Stormy Pink. Pressed Pigments I like Summer Honey, Midnight and Black Grape.


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

neutrals:  wedge, cork, omega, soba, brun, saddle, swiss choc, mystery, brule, gesso, soft brown, print (dunno if this is still around)


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> neutrals:  wedge, cork, omega, soba, brun, saddle, swiss choc, mystery, brule, gesso, soft brown, print (dunno if this is still around)


  Thanks!  I love colors but in the summer I'll be wearing more bright lipsticks, so these neutrals will be good to have.


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## diaanz (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been swatching uninterrupted every time I walk past MAC counter.. I think I'm crushing!


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

My faves are guilt by association, tempting and superwatt


----------



## saralyn (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm a basic person when it comes to eyeshadow, so all my faves are neutrals.

  -Blanc type
  -Soft brown
  -Cork
  -Carbon
  -Omega
  -Vanilla

  ... See? lol


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 2, 2014)

My lazy no-brainer party eyeshadow look consists of* Brule* (browbone), *Woodwinked* (lid), *Cork* (crease), *Espresso *(outer V). Makes me feel like a bronzed VS supermodel every time!


----------



## firelyon (Aug 31, 2014)

Brule (all over)   Cork (lid). Soft brown (crease) Handwritten or Mystery (darken corner).   I wear this look to work often


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

All time favourite : satin taupe -  like probably half of the planet !
  I love it with All that glitters. Classic !


----------



## everhip (Sep 3, 2014)

Retrospeck, Mulch, Tempting, Kid, Swiss Chocolate, Embark.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 3, 2014)

Copperplate, Shale, Scene (in colour only; I don't like the formula), Indian Ink, Satin Taupe.


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

Naked Lunch, all day every day.


----------



## AnitaK (Sep 4, 2014)

Naked lunch, all that glitters, expensive pink


----------



## Klochette (Sep 8, 2014)

Bronze, antiqued, nocturnelle, expensive pink, sex and the oyster


----------



## Gazou (Sep 8, 2014)

Woodwinked, Expensive Pink, Club, Swiss Chocolate, Sweet Heat, Silver dawn, ..my only eyeshadows


----------



## aaliyah62 (Sep 8, 2014)

Satin taupe
  Woodwinked
  Antiqued
All that glitters / lorelei
Moth brown
  Satellite dreams
  Fathoms deep


----------



## MissBelladone (Sep 8, 2014)

It's probably Club ! Like most of you, I loooove Satin Taupe and use it very often.


----------



## redmac (Sep 8, 2014)

For me, its hidden motive


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Nylon for a good highlight and All that glitters


----------



## shereebee (Sep 11, 2014)

My favorites are satin taupe,  moth brown, and lucky green.


----------



## becky123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Satin taupe and woodwinked


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm boring, so pretty much all are neutrals, BUT...  Blanc Type Dazzlelight  Malt  Moleskin (LE, I cry.)  Mulch  Tempting  Twinks  And pigment wise: Naked and Golden Olive.


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm also super boring and into neutrals and my fave is definitely Omega.


----------



## RenZay (Sep 13, 2014)

My super fast go to eye look: grain across the eyelid, shroom on the brown bone, coquette in the crease and omega to blend it down. Never fails me. When I have more time to play around it usually involves Satin Taupe, Greensmoke, or Brun and a mixture of Naked Lunch or All That Glitters.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2014)

diaanz said:


> I have been swatching uninterrupted every time I walk past MAC counter.. I think I'm crushing!


  Stop crushing and get it already, lol!  What are you waiting for!?!


----------



## Jessylovesglow (Sep 16, 2014)

I love Satin Taupe, Shale and Patina


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 17, 2014)

Naked lunch, expensive pink, shroom


----------



## preppdpolished (Sep 20, 2014)

All that Glitters, Bronze, Naked Lunch, Mulch, Greensmoke, Cranberry, Satin Taupe, Sketch


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

Cork is my go-to brow color... Have gone through at least 10!

  Shroom is another staple. I also love Era, Brun, Grain, Saddle, Soba and Patina. I love my browns!


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh and Smut is gorgeous in my hazel brown eyes as well!


----------



## purplerose88 (Sep 23, 2014)

My favorites:
  Silver Sun
  Fathoms Deep
  Moth Brown
  but these are LEs.


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 24, 2014)

All that Glitters, Woodwinked, Sable


----------



## NicoleL (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm pretty new to mac shadows but so far my favorites are sable and bronze.


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 25, 2014)

Patina


----------



## lolalynn (Sep 25, 2014)

Satin Taupe, Mystery, Antiqued, Naked Lunch, Soft Brown, Sable, Phloof, shroom, Embark, Sketch... Just to name a few favs!


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

Naked Lunch, All that Glitters, Satin Taupe


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 27, 2014)

Club and Satin taupe BlackBerry


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 28, 2014)

Patina, Copperplate, Sweet Satisfaction, Idol Eyes


----------



## forqpyne (Sep 28, 2014)

Patina, Brule


----------



## Erica53094 (Jan 7, 2016)

Interesting question considering I have not been the biggest fan of MAC e/a but recently have actually got into a few. I would say Vex and Shroom. Simply bc their finish is so unique to me and they really do make any of your e/s (MAC or others) work!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 7, 2016)

Omega, Malt, Copperplate, Typographic, Satin Taupe, Shale


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Star violet ( love ) Satin Taupe, Woodwinked, Espresso, Sable, All that Glitters


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Jealousy Wakes, All That Glitters, Copperplate, Nylon, Satin Taupe, Sumptuous Olive


----------



## Erica53094 (Mar 19, 2016)

Blue brown pigment is to die for! So unique and flattering. Lovvvvve it!


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 3, 2016)

Patina is lovely. I like woodwinked too. Club needs some work to bring out its unique qualities. Vex, shroom, soft brown and wedge have the biggest dips in them. I think I may be the only person who doesn't love satin taupe. I want to but I look like a corpse with it. Def not universally flattering as some claim!


----------



## bluelitzer (Apr 4, 2016)

Patina, butterscotch, artificial earth and sea worship.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Moth Brown hands down. Also, it's LE and I lost it


----------



## Erica53094 (Jan 22, 2018)

Sea Worship is awesome!


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 12, 2018)

My only favourite ones are Quarry and Woodwinked because it goes with any look and is available in a wide variety of textures and finishes.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 17, 2018)

I like the eye shadow x 9 semi-sweet palette


----------

